

Samples of nuance text-to-speech voices - jhuckestein
http://osxdaily.com/2011/05/15/mac-os-x-lion-new-text-to-speech-voices-samples/

======
jhuckestein
I'm particularly impressed by the German voice, which sounds almost exactly
like German TV reporters.

I'm curious about the Chinese voice. Can anyone assess its quality?

